# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοDVD Αυτοκινήτου] Κινέζικη οθόνη αυτοκινήτου μαύρη οθόνη

## john959

Γεια χαρά στην ομάδα
Εχω αγοράσει από Κίνα μια οθόνη 2din android και ενώ ήταν μία χαρά,  ξαφνικά δεν δείχνει τίποτα στην οθόνη. Μαύρη. Την ανοίγω δουλεύει,  παίζει ραδιόφωνο κανονικά, δουλεύει η αφή αλλά η οθόνη μαύρη. Την  άνοιξα, έβγαλα και ξανακούμπωσα τις καλωδιοταινίες, αλλά τίποτα. Εχω στείλει mail στον Κινέζο που την αγόρασα, αλλά εδώ και μία εβδομάδα δεν έχει απαντήσει.Καμία  ιδέα κανείς.

----------


## johnnyb

Αν διακρινεις  την οθονη σκοτεινη χωρις φωτισμο  τοτε    εχει προβλημα  ο φωτισμος της

----------


## john959

> Αν διακρινεις  την οθονη σκοτεινη χωρις φωτισμο  τοτε    εχει προβλημα  ο φωτισμος της


Είναι εντελώς μαύρη κατράμι, δεν υπάρχει ιχνος φωτισμού.

----------


## Gaou

πρεπει να την κοιτάξεις στ οαπολυτο σκοτάδι για να διαπιστώσεις αυτο που σου λέει ο γιάννης . βοηθάει να ριξεις φακό απο το πλάι .....!

----------

